# AAM's biggest threat ever



## Purple (15 Aug 2006)

Is the *The Great Financial Debates *thread _"Current public sentiment towards the housing market?"_ the biggest ever on AAM with 92'000 views andover 2'000 posts and counting?


----------



## MugsGame (15 Aug 2006)

Agree completely with your title.


----------



## fobs (15 Aug 2006)

Was waiting for to hear what could be a "threat" to AAM ....


----------



## dam099 (15 Aug 2006)

I was following it but its got too big with too many posts to read every day now I just skim. Seems to be going nowhere with a lot of the same old tired arguments just being constantly repeated (from both sides bears and bulls).


----------



## ClubMan (15 Aug 2006)

fobs said:


> Was waiting for to hear what could be a "threat" to AAM ....


_Islamic _fascists and their liquid bombs - allegedly. These could potentially cause damage of unimaginable proportions. Maybe.


----------



## Purple (15 Aug 2006)

At this stage do I admit that it was a typo or do I stay quite? 
Any advice would be appreciated... sorry for going off topic


----------



## MugsGame (15 Aug 2006)

> Islamic fascists and their liquid bombs



In unrelated news, BAA have announced that [broken link removed] to foil a terror plot planned by the manufacturers of Polo mints.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Aug 2006)




----------



## ClubMan (15 Aug 2006)

Purple said:


> At this stage do I admit that it was a typo or do I stay quite?


Stay quite what?


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Aug 2006)

You are quite write Purple, the thread in question is a threat.

An unspecified and unknown threat, but a threat all the same......

I await a week of chaos (AAM downtime).


----------



## Marion (15 Aug 2006)

Hi Purple

Yes, it is the longest thread on AAM. 

Marion


----------



## efm (16 Aug 2006)

Purple said:


> AAM's biggest *threat* ever
> 
> At this stage do I admit that it was a typo or do I stay *quite*?


 
I think the biggest threat is Purple's degenerating spelling and grammar


----------



## Purple (16 Aug 2006)

Wha da ya mean?


----------



## tallpaul (16 Aug 2006)

MugsGame said:


> In unrelated news, BAA have announced that [broken link removed] to foil a terror plot planned by the manufacturers of Polo mints.


 
Sigh. I am just going to have to try that at the weekend. Looks too fantastic to not try it.


----------



## MugsGame (16 Aug 2006)

Good to see another convert to the cause. If you have trouble getting the coke into the airport, children make great containers for this liquid explosive -- just add Mentos! Other operatives are experimenting with dechlorinating sea-water which should prove useful when the Coke ban takes effect.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2006)

Can you get _Mentos _in _Ireland_?


----------



## tallpaul (16 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Can you get _Mentos _in _Ireland_?


 
I'm so sad that I went looking for them at lunchtime. Not everywhere i.e. Dunnes Stores didn't seem to have them but the Londis on St. Stephen's Green (beside Elvery's) were selling them.

Already have Coke at home. Tee hee!!!


----------



## madisona (16 Aug 2006)

Don't tell al-Quida. I'm gonna get myself some mentos and coke too. looks fun.


----------



## ney001 (16 Aug 2006)

Never mind Al-Quida, don't tell Al-Qaeda


----------



## tiger (16 Aug 2006)

My intitial reaction was that the thread should be closed down, but another one would just spring up.  I think the mods have done well to leave it, it's like a little bit of "letting off steam" over in the great financial debates.  Having said that, can't resist looking in on it myself.  Would be curious to know if any of the regular media is watching it as well.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2006)

Yeah... on the one hand the plethora of property market speculation threads that generally rehash the same old predictable and boring stuff is annoying. On the other hand it keeps all those contributors occupied so they don't mess up other more useful threads.


----------



## Vanilla (16 Aug 2006)

Indeed- like this thread for example. Hey, if everyone keeps going this might just become the longest thread on AAM..then the title 
( or at least what the title should have been) will have been strangely prescient. And then the person who started the thread about mediums will be pm-ing Purple like the new time.


----------



## ninsaga (16 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Yeah... on the one hand the plethora of property market speculation threads that generally rehash the same old predictable and boring stuff is annoying. On the other hand it keeps all those contributors occupied so they don't mess up other more useful threads.



aahhh... so the likes of the ' Current public sentiment towards the housing market' thread is actually a decoy ....designed to keep alot of the crap in one thread and away from other threads...thus making it a bit easier for the mods!

Now I get it...... good idea


----------



## madisona (16 Aug 2006)

In effect the tread could have been bigger. The current " Sentiment" tread took over from the "House market weakening" tread which was closed on 5 July after 37,000 views. This tread effectively took over from  " Anyone selling a house"  which received 13,000 views. This had succeeded the "House prices can't be sustained" discussion

However I think the most informed, prescient and accurate posts can be found on the  "Sell now. Bubble about to burst" tread from May 1999.


----------



## daithi (16 Aug 2006)

..and the bubble will definitely burst if you add enough mentos..

d


----------



## Sarah W (16 Aug 2006)

Are there any prizes on this thread? 

Sarah

www.rea.ie


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Aug 2006)




----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

That man in the background seems to have a very dodgy left leg!


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> That man in the background seems to have a very dodgy left leg!


 
He must have played for Ireland against Holland so


----------

